
Beginning Clojure: Cursive - bostonOU
http://clojurescriptmadeeasy.com/blog/beginning-clojure-cursive.html
======
efeariaroo
Following the tutorial worked out as described. I wish more tutorials were
this hassle free. One thing, after one has downloaded the IntelliJ and
installed the Cursive Plugin, I think the tutorial should also give a few
pointers on how to get a REPL going. I had to fumble around a bit cos after a
Leiningen project is setup simply clicking the 'Run' menu item does not run
the '-main' function and certainly didn't start an REPL session. Thanks for
the tutorial.

------
drakezhard
Nice post, but I like Emacs with Cider better.

~~~
timroy
I'm also an Emacs guy, but I agree with the post's assessment of the
complexity of starting out with Emacs vs. another editor.

I prefer Emacs because it is so easy to switch between buffers holding
different files, or different places in the same file, because it has keyboard
macros, its infinite customizability, Org-Mode, etc., etc.

But that's a lot to learn, and if you are trying to learn Clojure, you should
use whatever allows you to focus on the language itself.

